

Ask HN: Has this been done? Cost-sharing for ads - jawns

Are there any services out there that allow people to share the cost of an online ad campaign -- I'm thinking specifically on Facebook, but possibly on other ad platforms?<p>Here's how I'm envisioning it:<p>A group of advertisers evenly split the cost of an ad campaign purchase.  When users click on the campaign's advertisement, they're taken to a "splash" page that features separate advertisements for each of their businesses.<p>I know what you're thinking: How can you create an acceptable, enticing ad for five potentially disparate businesses?  I think I've got that part figured out.  I'm just wondering if anything similar has been done.
======
nobody_nowhere
It's pretty common to jam smaller ad units together -- e.g., put four small
text ads in a 728x90 pixel leaderboard. But you're talking about something
different.

If I were an advertiser, I guess what I'd ask you is why I'd want dilute my
message by sharing an ad with four others, when the cost barriers are so low
for getting my message out on my own. How would I know all the
traffic/interest would go to one of the other four?

One common application for this kind of thing is something like click
arbitrage -- go find a set of like offers which offer incentives for clicks,
and try to drive traffic to them at a low cost.

------
dpavlenkov
I've seen it on many free download sites (not that I visited any of them). You
click to download a file (enticing!), and you get a splash page of many
questionable ads. I'm sure there is some cost sharing involved.

------
coryl
Do explain how you've figured out creating one ad with elements of all 5
advertisers.

